# LVL workbench



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I finally started my workbench. I had an LVL left over from when I built my house and took some of the ideas from the Popular Woodworking bench. Also some of the design came from the 21st Century bench. That LVL planed really nice in my Dewalt 735 but sure is a pain to cut the mortises. I added a shelf from some leftover barn board, now for the top. I have a Wilton 7" vise and the idea for a homemade twin screw that will be added to the bench. I would like to make the top out of maple or ash but the bucks aren't coming in (unemployed). I have seen where some of you have made your top out of SYP, is that holding up well? Should I put a hardwood skirt around it? The top will be 90"X32". Sorry no pics of the process, just got to excited during the build.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like a great start. I like the old style joinery with the modern material.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks I checked out that low bench you made great idea. I can see sitting comfortably on it cutting dovetails and I have a 3 year old grand daughter that works (plays) in the shop, perfect size for her.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks…. I have to bribe my 2year old son into letting me use my saw benches. He loves them and is a wee bit possessive.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

No one with a SYP bench top


----------

